# Back Problem?



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

A mate of mine had severe back problems and went in for that new operation last month where they inject mercury into the base of the spine which was pretty painful. He says it seems to be helping but the only drawback so far is that he is 5ft 2" on a cold day and 6ft 7" on a hot day.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

That's good


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

